# foreign domain name hosting question



## T2 (Oct 31, 2006)

Would anybody know if U.S. based hosting sites can host foreign domain names ie. "something.co.uk". ? 
Or are there trade regs ie. you do have to register doman names in their country of suffix.

thanks very much in advance, been looking for hours


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

They can generally host any domain you own, though you'd want to check with your specific host.


----------



## T2 (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Lewis


----------



## GreenwoJ (Jun 13, 2007)

T2 said:


> Would anybody know if U.S. based hosting sites can host foreign domain names ie. "something.co.uk". ?
> Or are there trade regs ie. you do have to register doman names in their country of suffix.
> 
> thanks very much in advance, been looking for hours


I actually host a number of .co.uk and .info sites on a server in Canada. I can only see a potential problem if you're using a shared server and the ISP is using hostheaders to seperate the traffic? If you have a dedicated server (or a virtual server like I use) then it's not aproblem as you yourself setup the web service.

I actually run a Windows VPS setup and my own Nameserver - means I can do anything and the ISP never see it anyway 

Chat soon.
http://www.thirdtransition.com


----------



## T2 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ah, thanks Greenwoj. i do still have some linux setup disks for that very day of own server (before i knew about virtual ones . now just have to wait til i get some com sites up and start gettin some traffic!!
Thanks for the info


----------

